# Testing - Elegirl wants the admins to look at this thread.



## BeautifulTrama (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone. I'm BT - - - so it's the song I was listening to when I registered (Beautiful Trauma) and I hate trying to come up with a nickname - but, it seemed to fit so decided to use that. And yes my fingers hit the register button before I noticed I left out the U....:slap: - don't judge me. I've had my contacts in all day and my eyes are starting to get a little blurry.

Anyway, I'm 44 have be married for 23 years. We have a 22 yo and a 16 yo. I work from home, I bake and decorate custom cookies. It keeps my days pretty busy, until recently, I've been pre-occupied with other things - - but that is for another thread and discussion.

I guess that's the short and sweet of it. I look forward to meeting you all!

BeautifulTrama :slap: (Bless My Heart)


----------

